
Netflix Introduces Streaming-Only Plan in U.S. - _grrr
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/we_really_dont_need_no_stinkin_dvds_netflix_introd.php?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+readwriteweb+%28ReadWriteWeb%29
======
zoowar
Looks like this only applies, for now, to new accounts. I clicked on 'change
plan' for my account and received the following message.

"You are currently on the 2 DVDs out at-a-time (Unlimited) for $13.99 plan
which is no longer offered. If you select a new plan, you will no longer be
able to return to this plan."

~~~
zoowar
That was a short 'for now', as IJust received an email from Netflix stating,
"The price of your current plan is changing from $13.99 a month to $14.99 a
month."

